# Selah's Waiting Thread



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Just brought home a GORGEOUS registered Alpine doe this afternoon, due to kid around June 14th (please correct me if I am off on that date CayennePepper).

So excited to welcome Selah and baby(ies) to our farm. And now we wait!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats and good luck with kidding!


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Congratulations!, I hope all goes well for you


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks so much!


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

This is Miss Selah, such a sweet girl. We love her already. Sorry they are sideways. Lol


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Day 147 today.


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Finally some discharge!


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Today is her due date and....
Nothing. Sigh.


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

Hey! Don't give up yet! The day is just beginning!! Beautiful girl, by the way. Can't wait to see babies!!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

waiting is infuriating isn't it?


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Thank you! Yes, it's absolutely maddening! Lol


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Day 153. She'll be pregnant forever.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Aw don't give up! :hug: Maybe she is just cooking up some really nice babies. The directions say 150 days or until golden brown!


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

TrinityRanch said:


> Aw don't give up! :hug: Maybe she is just cooking up some really nice babies. The directions say 150 days or until golden brown!


Hehe I am sure of that-she is lovely, I imagine her kids will be stunning. Fingers crossed for trips!


----------



## Cayennepepper (Feb 1, 2013)

Any babies yet Hopefully she will kid like her mom with no problems but not like her in the fact she always did it when I was at work lol


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Cayennepepper said:


> Any babies yet Hopefully she will kid like her mom with no problems but not like her in the fact she always did it when I was at work lol


Nope she's holding out on us! And she is quite large lol
How is Lulu???


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Just checked on her, and we have more thick goo. And her udder is fuller. She seems unsettled, but no contractions yet.


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

It's a boy! A big 11 pound boy! Complete surprise, no noticable hard contractions, NO stream of goo, just the glob I mentioned earlier. Went out just to check on her and she was pushing a bubble out. Textbook delivery other than having to help pull him slightly because he was such a big guy!

She's in love with him and so are we.


----------



## sigalaluis11 (Jun 13, 2013)

Congratulations!! They are both beautiful! The wait was totally worth it, huh.


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Thank you 
It always is!


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

He is beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

congrats!! he's adorable!!!


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Thank you so much!


----------



## Cayennepepper (Feb 1, 2013)

He's so cute So glad she's doing well with ya'll


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Cayennepepper said:


> He's so cute So glad she's doing well with ya'll


Thank you  she's a sweetheart for sure. You do a wonderful job raising sweet goats!


----------

